# Interestin article about the future of Sawstop as well as inportant safety issues and facts



## tommyt654 (Dec 16, 2008)

Please read all of the articles regarding tablesaw incidents as well as the one about new safety measures soon to be in production I hope, http://blogs.popularwoodworking.com/editorsblog/


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Dang ! Tommy, the caboose went by two or three days ago. As usual with any Sawstop topic it got hot. To the point that LJ deleted the whole thread. It had the same article you have to kick it off. don't mean to put you down. Just thought you might like to know.

Pop


----------



## tommyt654 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info,but your article apparently like you said got busted. I'm more concerned about the other articles farther down concerning safety stats that are being misused by certain folks. I was in on your post btw,but didn't read the entire PW blog only the 1st part.Not a putdown Pops just really needs to be looked at thoroughly.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Tommy.


----------

